# Opinions and advice on 5 gallon Fluval Spec V?



## ilove7ferrets (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey! I'm new to the forum and semi-new to the hobby. My husband has had a dozen fishtanks so I learned some from him. I thought I'd dip my toes in the water so to speak and start out with a Fluval spec V for my betta. Its all set up and starting to cycle, I'd love to know what you all think! Also I have a few questions...Does anybody know where I can find reliable info on how well this factory light will grow plants? I have a couple WaterWisteria plants (according to LFS) and am waiting for them to order me in some baby dwarf tears or flame moss for carpeting! As for inhabitants I'm planning on my Betta an African Dwarf Frog and some shrimp (red cherries and maybe a bamboo shrimp, I looove their fans!). Does this sound do able in this tank? I have sandblasting sand from TSC as the substrate and will be dosing with Flourish Comprehensive when I can get my hands on some. I'm going for low tech however and would really rather not get into CO2 unless I'm left with no choice down the road.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## tandaina (Aug 17, 2013)

It'll grow low light plants. I found it just a little too low light and swapped it out, but if you are growing java fern and mosses they really do fine. More than that you'll probably want another light.

The advantage of low light is no need for CO2, less algae issues, I prefer to keep it simple. If your plants are happy leave well enough alone!  If they don't grow well, then carefully upgrade.


----------



## thedirtydaniel (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a Current Satellite on mine and I love it. I'd be careful about smaller shrimp with a beta, though.


----------



## ownedbycats (Nov 27, 2012)

Shrimp might be okay with the betta, provided they are large and have lots of cover, but the dwarf frog is probably a bad idea. I speak from experience, having originally kept my dwarf frogs and betta together. Then I caught the dwarf frogs taking bites out of the betta's fins. That is why I now own a Spec V just for the betta.
Also, the current at full can be a little strong for a betta. Either keep it dialed down, or add a sponge on the outflow. That or get a plakat type betta with less finnage to get caught in the current.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

I have one of these as well. With the stock light I'd probably not get baby tears and go with mosses as carpets.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

nice set up! 

i find that most of fluval's stock lights that come with their tanks don't have too much power in them. best for low light set ups.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine grows Java fern and moss, anubias, crypts, dwarf sag very well just slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

ADFs aren't great betta tankmates, they're nearsighted and often attack the betta's fins. 
Bamboo shrimp are filter feeders and will starve in small tanks. Also, your betta will probably eat cherry shrimp. 
I'd suggest trying an amano shrimp instead. There's still a risk, but an amano can handle the occasional peck as long as the betta leaves its antennae and eyeballs alone.


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Looks good , I think would look even better if you reversed the plants and wood locations . Meaning put the taller ones by the filter side and smaller plants near the glass . The taller plants will kinda hide the filter kinda like mine here 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=871185&highlight=


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

ownedbycats said:


> Shrimp might be okay with the betta, provided they are large and have lots of cover, but the dwarf frog is probably a bad idea. I speak from experience, having originally kept my dwarf frogs and betta together. Then I caught the dwarf frogs taking bites out of the betta's fins. That is why I now own a Spec V just for the betta.
> Also, the current at full can be a little strong for a betta. Either keep it dialed down, or add a sponge on the outflow. That or get a plakat type betta with less finnage to get caught in the current.


+1 I would definetley rethink the stocking.

I have 3 of the small spec tanks, and eventually all the LEDs in 2 of them started burning out after 2 years. I would stick to some lower light plants and keep it simple. Also those rocks are too sharp if you are going with dwarf frogs.


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah to mirror what others have said. The tank is too small, and it also doesn't have enough flow for a bamboo shrimp. They pretty much need the exact opposite as a beta.


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

I really like the oversized filtration system and the contemporary, industrial design that is characteristic of Fluval aquariums. In my current tanks, I actually overstock them way past the recommended 1 inch of fish per gallon rule, and I have not encountered any issues or bad fish health so far. 

I also do grow some higher light plants and carpets with the stock low-light LED light that comes with the Fluval Spec V set, however, I do dose Seachem Excel and Flourish once every couple days. 

Current Fluval Spec V Tanks here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=880713


----------

